# If you only get one bite--stick it!



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Chad and I braved the holiday crowd as we hunted flathead.










Chad told his daughter we were fishing for cats bigger than her 










This girl ran fast and was easy to hook but I had to go out in the little boat to land her because it was to shallow to bring her to shore at our spot.










I fished 3 nights last week and this was my only flathead run.










I will have the release video for ya'll later.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome fish! Great job.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome fish! That's what I dream about at night


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Robby, Incredible fish I have fished 3 nights since Weds. With Zero runs.. I bet a 64lb. Flathead would more then make me feel better. I like your scale.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow that's bad ass! Damn good job


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Sweet fish!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job Robbie!!!!!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

To shallow to bring to shore, how much water would you have needed.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> To shallow to bring to shore, how much water would you have needed.
> 05-26-2014 10:46 PM


I guess I didn't explain the situation clearly. This fish would have bottomed out well out of reach of my landing net. My line is not strong enough to drag or lift a fish that size even if it didn't roll and use its own weight to break the line.

Even in spots that are deep enough to bring big flathead to shore I will often jump in my 14 foot boat and allow them to pull me around until they wear down a bit. 










Flathead are built to have the most strength pulling straight down and I get the longest fight from a boat. With the amount of time I spend locating big fish and getting them to bite, I enjoy the big payoff when I finally hook one.


----------



## fedora4me (May 31, 2014)

great to see this thread. Been a fan of yours for some time. You always have something worth seeing


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Great Fish Man!

Waiting out Predators is seldom rewarded in numbers that's why it's soo rewarding ..


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Last I knew, your PB was 62#. Is this one a your best now? Would have loved to be there and watch you battle that one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Ron

Many moons ago I caught a 66 pound flathead. That fish is why I
tell guys with trophy flathead to struggle with big flathead for as many good pix as they can stand.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I carry a picture of that 55# you helped me catch and it is always the first fish picture I show.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Ron

Maybe you can get like baseball cards of that flathead made


----------



## bowtech (Jun 8, 2014)

Great fish congrats


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> I have fished 3 nights since Weds. With Zero runs.. I bet a 64lb. Flathead would more then make me feel better.


It is fish like this that keep us coming back for more punishment.
The odds of encountering a fish this size are so low that the fact they can be tempermental seems irrelevant.

I never get enough pictures of big flats because they are so hard to handle and I'm getting to old to wrassle them very long. I should say I want to release them quickly but they all seem to be fine and healthy when they swim off


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I was relieved to get this fish in the net


----------

